# counterbalance



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

I just put a 50" Moose blade on my 2005 Polaris 500 ATP. I notice the front of the quad drops 2 to 3 inches when the blade is up. Is there any need to counterbalance the blade?


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

need? no not really. But it does help with traction. Just add about 100-150lbs to the rear rack.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You can add weight on the back rack for more traction. But you realy don't need to IMO.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

You could also buy a pair of rubber spring wedges to stiffen the front suspension. They look like a donut and twist in between the coils.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

I put rubber spacers (kimpex makes nice ones) in all four of my springs. it makes a big difference for ride and to compensate for the weight of the blade.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

anyone have a link to a website for these spacers? ive been just running bags of salt in the back for weight.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

If the Polaris has a coil-over set-up on the front suspension, get a measurement of the front coils springs and you can get replacement, heavier duty coils. From what I've heard, Polaris machines have the softest coils up front. I can help you find the right replacements once you know how tall and ID of the factory coil you have.

The higher spring rate will keep it from nose-diving with the additional weight out front. This is what we do when setting-up plow utility trucks.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Highlifter.com also sells stiffer springs that work great for a plow rig.


----------

